# Low Fat Tuna Burgers - Immense



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

These are really low in fat and carbs and can be served in a bun or with a salad. Very tasty.

Will spread if you use the George Foreman Grill, normal skillet is fine.

2 cups Tuna, canned in water, drained and flaked

1/3 cup Tomato (Marinara) sauce

1/4 cup Pickled Onions (or Dill Pickle) chopped

2 Egg Whites

1/4 cup Wholegrain Flour

1/4 tsp Black Pepper, freshly ground

1/2 tsp Garlic Powder

1/2 tsp Onion Powder

Mix all ingredients together until well mashed.

Form into 4 burgers. Spray skillet or BBQ with canola spray and cook until golden on each side.

NOTE: These are soft when you make them, they firm up when cooked.

Number of Servings: 4

Make these all the time, they're awesome, you might want to put more flour on them after so they dont stick!


----------

